# Sigle - neologismi - slang

## wolf3d

Ragazzi.. scrivo questo post perchè mi sono stufato di cercare in google cosa si intende per trolleggiare senza trovare una spiegazione soddisfacente e ho notato che sul forum non esiste un thread su sigle etc..

Quindi ne aprofitto per fare una breve lista (che andremo ad ampliare e correggere coi vostri contributi)

tutto questo se ovviamente un thread simile non esistesse, ok?

comincio...

TROLL = Elemento molesto, solito a scatenare i flamewar o discussioni inutili che portano all'irritazione dei più

LURKARE = Dall'inglese "to lurk" (annidarsi, nascondersi). Seguire un newsgroup/forum senza mai partecipare direttamente con messaggi propri, ma leggendo unicamente quelli degli altri utenti.

RTFM = Read the fucking manual (leggi la fottuta documentazione!) (alcuni sostituiscono il fucking con fine)

AFAIK = As far as I know (per quanto ne sappia)

IMHO = In my humble opinion (secondo la mia modesta opinione)

IMO = In my opinion (secondo la mia opinione)

IMVHO = In my very humble opinion (secondo la mia modestissima opinione)

IMNSHO: In my not-so humble opinion

AKA = Also known as ("detto anche")

GIYBF = Google is your best friend (Google è il tuo miglior amico ovvero:cerca con google)

STFU = Shut the fuck up (statte zitto!)

STFW = Search the F{ine,ucking} Web

L33T = elite (in gergo slang)

LOL = laughing out loud (ridere a crepapelle)

ROTFL = rolling on the floor laughing (mi sto rotolando sul pavimento dalle risate) 

ROTFLMAO = Rolling on the floor laughing my ass out

ROTFLASTC: Rolling On The Floor Laughing And Scaring The Cat (mi sto rotolando sul pavimento dalle risate tanto da spaventare il gatto)

IIRC: If I Recall Correct (se ricordo bene)

FYI: For Your Information (per tua informazione)

3d --> acronimo italianizzato di "thread"

ASAP: as soon as possible (quanto prima possibile)

TIA: thanks in advance (grazie anticipate)

BTW: by the way (a proposito)

WTF = What the Fuck! (ecchecazzo)

OMG = Oh My God! (O Mio Dio!)

OMFG = Oh My Fucking God!

BYOPC = Bring your own pc (porta il tuo pc)

Alternativa: scrivere come stringa di ricerca define: $termine in google

```
define: troll
```

Riferimenti utili:

Jargon la bibbia hacker (in inglese)

Link assortiti:

http://www.mondochat.it/tla.htm

http://www.toninelli.it/Doc/argomenti/informatica/tacronimi.htm

http://www-utenti.dsc.unibo.it/~cceredi/ig/acronimi.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_slang

Un ringraziamento a chi ha contribuito al thread e non l'ha considerato OT  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ultimamente c'è la sagra degli OT...

----------

## wolf3d

se un mod lo richiederà lo metterò come OT

p.s. sai cosa significhi trolleggiare? se sì me lo spieghi grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/

----------

## wolf3d

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/

 

che stupido non c'ho pensato.. grazie!

----------

## CarloJekko

RTFM Traduzione vera: LEGGI LA FOXXXTA DOCUMENTAZIONE

hahahahhahahaahhaha  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Devo conoscere il genio che l'ha coniata....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

P.S. non è poi così sbagliato un post che racchiuda tutte le abbreviazioni usate nei forum....

----------

## randomaze

 *wolf3d wrote:*   

> TROLL = ????

 

Elemento molesto. Come i piccoli troll che danno fastidio nelle fiabe.

[no, non come i grossi e cattivi troll dei romanzi fantasy, anche se loro (i troll) sono convinti di essere tali].

N.B. La definizione la ho scritta dal mio pensiero, se qualcuno ha l'etimologia corretta si faccia pure avanti.

Concordo con CarloJekko che, anche se disponibile il jargon "ufficiale" possiamo avere un thread dedicato agli acronimi. Naturalmente tutti i prossimi thread sull'argomento verranno chiusi o ne verrà fatto il merge con questo.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Concordo con CarloJekko che, anche se disponibile il jargon "ufficiale" possiamo avere un thread dedicato agli acronimi. 

 

Anche io concordo che sia utile come OT

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche io concordo che sia utile come OT

 

Quoto.

----------

## wildancer

ehssi, giustissimo, ne và della comprensibilità dei 3d per i nuovi adepti  :Smile: 

----------

## jikko

solo una cosa................

tnz  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Vorrei aggiungere qualche espressione

LOL = lot of laughing (qualcosa che fa ridere molto)

ROTFL = rolling on the flog laughing (mi sto rotolando dalle risate)

[personalmente queste due espressioni le odio perche' la gente ultimamente ride per qualsiasi cosa, anche per quelle dove non c'e' nulla da ridere.]

Esiste poi una seconda versione di imho, che e' imo , dove chi scrive non consente che la propria opinione sia considerata modesta.

----------

## bld

cmq RTFM vuol dire READ THE FINE MANUAL non FUCKING manual. L'essenza non cambia  :Wink: 

Direi che per capire cosa sia un troll il posto migliore over cercare e' qui http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll e poi lo trovi anche in widget, parlo wikipedia oviamente. 

Del resto trovo questo OT del tutto inutile.

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ROTFL = rolling on the flog laughing (mi sto rotolando dalle risate)
> 
> 

 

Io sapevo ROTFL (rolling on the floor laughing) o mi sono sempre sbagliato?

----------

## Sasdo

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   
> 
> ROTFL = rolling on the flog laughing (mi sto rotolando dalle risate)
> 
>  
> ...

 

anche io sapevo questa...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

LOL io lo conoscevo come "Laught On Line" ma suona meglio Lot Of Laught

----------

## n3m0

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Io sapevo ROTFL (rolling on the floor laughing) o mi sono sempre sbagliato?

 

Non credo.

Di mio, aggiungo un'estensione di ROTFL: 

ROTFLASTC: Rolling On The Floor Laughing And Scaring The Cat

Traduzione più o meno a senso: mi sto rotolando dalle risate tanto da spaventare il gatto.  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *federico wrote:*   

> Esiste poi una seconda versione di imho, che e' imo , dove chi scrive non consente che la propria opinione sia considerata modesta.

 

Esiste anche la versione più umile: IMVHO: IM Very HO.  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Io LOL non sapendo cosa voleva dire, pensavo fosse un acronimo recursivo per LOL OVVERO LOL  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   (ma un po' di tempo fa  :Laughing:  )

----------

## wolf3d

ok edito il primo post man mano che arrivano suggerimenti, ho linkato anche il jargon.. se avete siti simili basta che lo scriviate!

ciao!

----------

## randomaze

 *wolf3d wrote:*   

> ok edito il primo post man mano che arrivano suggerimenti, ho linkato anche il jargon.. se avete siti simili basta che lo scriviate!

 

Aggiunto ai post utilissimi, sezione "Altro".

----------

## tomasino

Quanto son diventato scemo per capire che erano...

IIRC: If I Recall Correct (se ricordo bene)

FYI: For Your Information (per informazione)

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Bello e utile!

All'inizio della mia avventura sui forum mi ricordo che passato giorni a cercare cosa c... significavano quelle sigle...  :Rolling Eyes: 

O meglio, non ho mai trovato un elenco esauriente..

Aggiungerei:

3d --> acronimo italianizzato di "thread" (questo mi ha fatto veramente impazzire...)

Bye!

----------

## Occasus

su google.it scrivete define: termine e avrete le risposte  :Wink: 

----------

## gamberetto

 *wolf3d wrote:*   

> 
> 
> GIYBF = Google is you best friend (cerca con google)
> 
> 

 

ciao, non voglio fare il pignolo, ma credo sia:

Google is _your_ best friend

 :Wink: 

Ciao!

P.S.: utile come mio secondo messaggio, vero? L'ho scritto solo per non lurkare troppo!

----------

## gutter

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: utile come mio secondo messaggio, vero?

 

Hai dato il tuo contributo  :Wink: .

----------

## xchris

ASAP: as soon as possible

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

STFW: Search the F{ine,ucking} Web

e

ROTFLMAO: Rolling on the floor laughing my ass out

e ancora:

IMNSHO: In my not-so humble opinion

Aggiungerei un "Googlare"... Non che non sia abbastanza comprensibile...

Ciao.

PS: a parte il primo, gli altri due sono poco usati...

----------

## Simbul

WTF=What the Fuck! (Traducibile più o meno in "e che cavolo")

OMG!=Oh My God! (O Mio Dio!)

Comunque se uno deve aprire il link dei post utilissimi e poi aprire il link a questo thread e poi cercare la sigla che gli serve... non fa prima ad usare google?

----------

## wolf3d

aggiornato coi termini degli ultimi due post con l'aggiunta di BYOPC e OMFG

l'altra volta non l'ho fatto ma volevo ringraziare i mod  :Embarassed: 

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> Comunque se uno deve aprire il link dei post utilissimi e poi aprire il link a questo thread e poi cercare la sigla che gli serve... non fa prima ad usare google?

 

Credo che ciascuno di noi sia libero di recuperare informazioni su internet nel modo che più gli aggrada, no?  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Linko:

http://www.mondochat.it/tla.htm

http://www.toninelli.it/Doc/argomenti/informatica/tacronimi.htm

http://www-utenti.dsc.unibo.it/~cceredi/ig/acronimi.htm

 :Smile:  Spero servano, trovati con "LOL RTFM ROTFL acronimi" su google

----------

## akiross

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> LOL io lo conoscevo come "Laught On Line" ma suona meglio Lot Of Laught

 

E io lo conosco come Laugh out Loud (rido forte, se ho capito bene)

Comunque carino come post... anche se onestamente non lo trovo cosi' utile. Basterebbe mettere da qualche parte, ben visibile: "per acronimi cercare sul jargon file. Per il jargon file guardare su google. Per google aprire firefox."  :Very Happy: 

Comunque vabe, e' comodo sapere che e' - anche - qui.

----------

## funkoolow

per quanto mi riguarda, confermo il LOL letto come dice akiross, gli altri a momenti manco li conoscevo...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Apetrini

Belli questi post. è utile come cosa, visto che in giro c'è un uso ampio di questi slang.

Ma quello che non capisco è perche le linee guida permettano di usare abbreviazioni in inglese ma non quelle in italiano?

Bo... i misteri della vita....

----------

## federico

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ma quello che non capisco è perche le linee guida permettano di usare abbreviazioni in inglese ma non quelle in italiano?

 

In quale punto? Io ho trovato solo il contrario:

 *Linee Guida wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aiutate chi vi vuole aiutare: descrivete il vostro problema in maniera dettagliata e in un italiano il più possibile corretto (possibilmente evitando abbreviazioni in stile SMS), inoltre includete i log e i comandi che avete eseguito - Difficilmente qualcuno potrà aiutarvi altrimenti.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Apetrini

ah ok.

è che mi pareva che un "IMHO" fosse molto tollerato, molto piu di qualche "xche" o "cmq".

----------

## comio

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> ah ok.
> 
> è che mi pareva che un "IMHO" fosse molto tollerato, molto piu di qualche "xche" o "cmq".

 

questo è vero e non ci avevo mai pensato... (sono uno di quelli che rompe per italiano corretto!).

Comunque, alcune sigle IMHO, LOL, sono talmente accettate da poter essere considerate esse stesse delle parole. A me non piace vedere la k al posto della ch (mi rallenta di molto la lettura) o comunque la sostituzione x al posto di per (forse perché io leggo di istinto ics e non per...).

ovviamente IMHO!

ciao

----------

## kaosone

man wtf  :Very Happy: 

```

$ wtf wtf   

WTF: {what,where,who,why} the fuck

```

----------

## randomaze

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ma quello che non capisco è perche le linee guida permettano di usare abbreviazioni in inglese ma non quelle in italiano?
> 
> Bo... i misteri della vita....

 

Osservazione assolutamente pertinente.

Volendo continuare sull'argomento suggerirei di riprendere in mano questo thread.  :Wink: 

----------

## freezer

Beh, mi sento di aggiungere questo link alla lista: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_slang

mi sembra molto completa...

----------

## detrix

ti ringrazio x la guida ai termini, dato che in inglese non sono gran che.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

